# VW T4 problem



## Neckender (Dec 4, 2011)

A friend of mine owns a 1994 VW Compass Navigator, which he as owned for about 18months, and up to now it as never let him down, anyway this week it has refused to start in the morning, batteries are fully charged and engine spins freelly. Another friend has had a look and sprayed a small amount of easy start in the air intake and it starts with a puff of white smoke and it runs fine all day, then next morning same again. Can anyone give us a clue what could be wrong. He has been told glow plugs, injectors.

Now I had the same problem in 2001 with a Vauxhall combo van, I spent a fortune on injectors and glow plugs to no availl. So I took it to a diesel garage, and they said don't tell  us that you've spent loads on injectors and glow plugs, because all it needs is the tappets shimming at a cost of £65. Which I had done and it was as right as rain after.

Do you think my mates VW could have the same problem.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 4, 2011)

artheytrate said:


> A friend of mine owns a 1994 VW Compass Navigator, which he as owned for about 18months, and up to now it as never let him down, anyway this week it has refused to start in the morning, batteries are fully charged and engine spins freelly. Another friend has had a look and sprayed a small amount of easy start in the air intake and it starts with a puff of white smoke and it runs fine all day, then next morning same again. Can anyone give us a clue what could be wrong.Thanks,
> 
> John.



Hi John,
I had the same type of problem with my 1993 T4, 2.4D.
First thing in the morning it would turn over no problem, but not start.  I had a can of 'Start yer Bar steward' in the engine bay, which on application started the engine every time.  This usually would see me the whole day without needing another application.
Eventually, I had the glow plugs changed and all was well.
I do know the engine can be a big of a pig to work on, sometimes requiring the cooling radiator to be hinged forward for access.
In the five years I had it, it had a new radiator, glow plugs, a recon starter and the usual tyres, bulbs on occaision.
I hope to get myself another one one day... :heart:


----------



## tillytom (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a problem very similer to what you describe First check the main fuse for the glowplugs it is on the inner wing on mine there was a small amount of corrosion on the connections it is one of the metal strip type fuses. But in my case it ended up the glow plug realy which is situated inside to the right hand side of the steering wheel behind a plastic cover quite easy to get at hope this is of some help



regards Michael


----------



## NicknClair (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

First port of call is always the glow-plugs and control relay. The beauty about your friend's engine is that it's pretty much fool proof motor in as they rarely go wrong. My old tilt bed T4 2.4D clocked an impressive 205,000 miles before it was the gearbox that failed, motor was still running as sweet a s a nut.
During the life of owning Z vehicle, we would normally change a glow plug or 2 every 18months ish.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Beemer, tillytom and nicknclair, my mate has had someone to look at his T4 today and he recons it is faulty glow plugs, so he will have a set fitted tomorrow, once again thanks,

John.


----------



## Harmergeddon (Dec 5, 2011)

Word of warning on easy start, regular use can have long term effects on cylynder bores, piston rings and valve seats. Very occasional use is ok but the real problem for none startiing needs to be found asap.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 5, 2011)

Harmergeddon said:


> Word of warning on easy start, regular use can have long term effects on cylynder bores, piston rings and valve seats. Very occasional use is ok but the real problem for none startiing needs to be found asap.



Thanks for that harmergeddon, my mates camper is all sorted now with a new set of glowcoils.

John.


----------

